# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Αμινοξέα (Πέψη-Ρόλος-Παρενέργειες)

## gpol

*Αμινοξέα (Πέψη-Ρόλος-Παρενέργειες)*

Τα αμινοξέα είναι οργανικές ενώσεις που περιέχουν στη δομή τους μια ρίζα αμίνης και μια ρίζα καρβοξυλίου. Το κύριο συστατικό τους είναι το άζωτο, το οποίο θεωρείται απαραίτητο για την ανάπτυξη και την επιδιόρθωση των μυών. Ανάλογα με το σύστημα μεταφοράς τους και την ευκολία πρόσβασης στον εγκέφαλο, χωρίζονται σε πέντε ομάδες (ουδέτερα,μικρά ουδέτερα,βασικά,όξινα και απροσδιόριστα). Με βάση αυτό , η ορνιθίνη, η αργινίνη και η λυσίνη θεωρούνται βασικά αμινοξέα. 




*ΑΠΟΡΡΟΦΗΣΗ - ΠΕΨΗ* 

Τα αμινοξέα μπαίνουν στο σώμα με δυο τρόπους: Μέσω των τροφών που πρέπει να διασπαστούν και να αποδώσουν αμινοξέα και μέσω των ειδικών συμπληρωμάτων τα οποία δεν χρειάζονται προκαταρτική πέψη. Στην περίπτωση της πέψης των πρωτεϊνούχων τροφών έχουμε διάσπαση της πρωτεϊνης και παραγωγή ουρίας, ουρικού οξέος και αμμωνίας. Αυτή η διαδικασία απαιτεί τεράστια ποσά ενέργειας για να επιτευχθεί η λεγόμενη απαμίνωση. *Ένα αυγό βραστό για παράδειγμα,αποδίδει 80 θερμίδες, αλλά θέλει πάνω από 90 θερμίδες για να χωνευτεί.* 

Τα αμινοξέα σχηματίζονται στο σώμα με τη πέψη των πρωτεϊνών ,από την υδρόλυση των οποίων απομονώθηκαν 21 αμινοξέα. Αυτά τα αμινοξέα συνδέονται μεταξύ τους με πεπτιδικό δεσμό, ο οποίος σχηματίζεται ανάμεσα στην καρβοξυλομάδα ενός αμινοξέος και την αμινομάδα ενός άλλου με ταυτόχρονοη απόσπαση νερού. Το σώμα που σχηματίζεται από την ένωση των δυο αμινοξέων ονομάζεται διπεπτίδιο, ενώ πολλά αμινοξέα μαζί αποτελούν μια πολυπεπτιδική αλυσίδα. 

Αμινοξέα μπορούν να παρασκευαστούν από την υδρόλυση των πρωτεϊνών που γίνεται με βρασμό μαζί με υδροχλωρικό οξύ,ή ενζυματικά,καθώς και συνθετικά από κετονοξέα ή αλογονοξέα με την προσθήκη αμμωνίας και υδρογόνωση του προϊόντος. 

Όλες οι πρωτεϊνούχες τροφές περιέχουν σχεδόν τα ίδια αμινοξέα με κάποιες άλλες ,αλλά καμιά πρωτεϊνούχα τροφή δεν έχει την ίδια αμινοξεϊκή σύνθεση με οποιαδήποτε άλλη.Ανάλογα με την τροφή τα ίδια αμινοξέα σχηματίζουν διαφορετικές αλυσίδες και συνθέσεις. 


*ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΤΗΤΑ - ΡΟΛΟΣ* 

Γενικά όταν το σώμα έχει ικανοποιητικές ποσότητες αμινοξέων, λέγεται ότι βρίσκεται σε θετική νιτρική ισορροπία ή αλλιώς ότι βρίσκεται *σε φάση ανάπτυξης ή αναβολισμού*.Στην αντίθετη περίπτωση,έχουμε καταβολισμό και κρίνεται επιτακτική η ανάγκη συμπλήρωσης της διατροφής. 



Επομένως κάθε πρόβλημα στην πλήρη τροφοδότηση του οργανισμού με αμινοξέα θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα τη μη επαρκή κατασκευή ενζύμων και αμινοξέων από το σώμα. Ο οργανισμός χρειάζεται αμινοξέα για να κατασκευάσει αμινοξέα,δηλαδή ουσιαστικά τις μυϊκές πρωτεϊνες.Χωρίς εξωγενή χορήγηση αμινοξέων(τροφές ή και συμπληρώματα)ο οργανισμός θα αρχίσει να *διασπά μυϊκές πρωτεϊνες* για να σχηματίσει τα αμινοξέα που του χρειάζονται για τις πιο ζωτικές από τις λειτουργίες του (ένζυμα,ορμόνες,αντισώματα) 

Για μέγιστα αποτελέσματα, ο αθλητής πρέπει να ελαχιστοποιεί οποιαδήποτε πρόσθετη εργασία έχει να κάνει με το σώμα-τουλάχιστον στη φάση που χρειάζεται περισσότερη μυϊκή ανάπτυξη και ενέργεια. *Τα αμινοξέα,στη μορφή του συμπληρώματος, δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από μια συμπυκνωμένη ή απομονωμένη μορφή του τροφικού ή χημικού στοιχείου από το οποίο προέρχονται και μειώνουν την πρόσθετη εργασία που έχει να κάνει το σώμα για την πέψη τους,μειώνουν τις απώλειες και χρησιμοποιούνται καλύτερα και γρηγορότερα*. Οι πρωτεϊνούχες τροφές και τα συμπληρώματα πρωτεϊνης χωνεύονται με έναν τρόπο ο οποίος είναι ενεργοβόρος. 

Πειραματικά έχει αποδειχτεί ότι το σώμα μπορεί να αφομοιώσει μέχρι 30 γραμμάρια πρωτεϊνης κάθε τρεις ώρες ή λίγο περισσότερο με τη χρήση διαφόρων αναβολικών.Όσο λιγότερη ώρα διαρκεί η πέψη τόσο λιγότερα αμινοξέα θα καταστραφούν –έχει αποδειχθεί ότι ένα 85% των αμινοξέων μπορεί να καταστραφεί κατά τη διαδικασία της πέψης όταν αυτή ξεπεράσει τις τρεις ώρες. 

*Αντίθετα με τη λήψη αμινοξέων σε συμπλήρωμα ,μειώνεται ο γαστρικός φόρτος, αυξάνεται το ποσοστό αξιοποίησής τους και μειώνεται η ποσότητα που καταστρέφεται*. Επιπλέον,επειδή περίπου το 15% της ενέργειας μπορεί να απαιτηθεί, τουλάχιστον στις βαριές προπονήσεις έντασης,από ελεύθερα αμινοξέα (κυρίως τα διακλαδισμένα BCAAs), επιτυγχάνεται μια γρηγορότερη αναπλήρωση των αποθεμάτων τους μετά την προπόνηση. 

Στην περίπτωση των αθλητών η συνδυασμένη λήψη αμινοξέων,πρωτεϊνών σε σκόνη,ενζύμων αφομοίωσης και ιχνοστοιχείων μπορεί να έχει θετικά αποτελέσματα ως προς τον αναβολισμό της σωματικής πρωτεϊνης,με αποτελέσματα που,σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις μπορούν να θεωρηθούν εφάμιλλα με αυτά των μικρών αναβολικών δόσεων. 

*Τα αμινοξέα κυκλοφορούν σε μορφή κάψουλας,δισκίων,σκόνης και υγρού.Με τη σειρά τους αυτοί οι τύποι μπορούν να περιέχουν πολυπεπτίδια,.αμινοξέα ελεύθερης ή κρυσταλλικής μορφής. Τα καθαρά αμινοξέα περιέχουν μόνο αμινοξέα και μικρές ποσότητες βιταμίνης Β6 για καλύτερη αξιοποίησή τους.Στα εμπλουτισμένα αμινοξέα εμπεριέχεται πάντα ο κίνδυνος να περιέχονται απαγορευμένες ή μη ελεγχόμενες ουσίες όπως η κινέζικη εφέδρα(καφεϊνη).Τα αμινοξέα ελεύθερης μορφής δεν χρειάζονται πέψη. Τα υδρολυμένα αμινοξέα πέπτονται μερικώς.* 

Το προϊόν που επιλέγεται για χρήση θα πρέπει να έχει υψηλό δείκτη απορρόφηση._Καλύτερα αποτελέσματα μπορούν να επιτευχθούν με σκευάσματα που περιέχουν τουλάχιστον 40-50% ελεύθερα αμινοξέα_ ή με τη λήψη διαφορετικών τύπων και σκευασμάτων αμινοξέων λόγω του συνεργικού αποτελέσματος που προκύπτει από τη χρήση τους.*Τα ελεύθερα αμινοξέα πρέπει να περιέχουν πεπτιδικούς δεσμούς* γιατί στην αντίθετη περίπτωση θα προκαλέσουν απώλεια αζώτου. *Τα αμινοξέα πεπτιδικής μορφής αυξάνουν την κατακράτηση αζώτου περίπου 16 φορές περισσότερο από αυτά της κρυσταλλικής μορφής*,ενώ τα υγρά αμινοξέα θεωρούνται υποβοηθητικά ως προεξασκητικό συμπλήρωμα,εάν λαμβάνονται μισή ώρα περίπου πριν την προθέρμανση. 

Τα αμινοξέα πρέπει να προέρχονται από φυσικές πηγές, να είναι καθαρά, αγνά, αντιαλλεργικά και να μην περιέχουν προσμίξεις. Χημικής/φαρμακευτικής σύνθεσης αμινοξέα είναι επίσης ασφαλή, με την προϋπόθεση ότι δεν έχουν εμπλουτιστεί με διάφορες “εξωτικές ουσίες” κι ότι έχουν την κατάλληλη σύνθεση: _Πληρότητα,σωστές αναλογίες,ισορροπημένη σύνθεση – δηλαδή να περιέχει όλα τα βασικά αμινοξέα, (τουλάχιστον 30mg από κάθε αμινοξύ) και καμιά άλλη ουσία –εκτός από κάποια βιταμίνη της ομάδας Β(συνήθως Β6 ή νιασίνη)_. 
Το προϊόν πρέπει να είναι δοκιμασμένο, γνωστής για την αξιοπιστία της εταιρείας και να συνοδεύεται από οδηγίες χρήσης και πληροφορίες σύνθεσης. Πολλές φορές άλλα αναγράφουν οι ξενόγλωσσες ετικέτες και άλλα οι ελληνικές. 

Τα συμπληρώματα αμινοξέων μπορούν να βοηθήσουν στη δημιουργία θετικής ισορροπίας αζώτου,προάγουν την μυϊκή ανάπτυξη ,μειώνουν το χρόνο αποκατάστασης, βελτιώνουν τη μυϊκή αντοχή,προάγουν την ορμονική ισορροπία και γενικά έχουν μια θετική αναβολική επίδραση χωρίς τις παρενέργειες που έχουν φάρμακα που χρησιμοποιούνται για τον ίδιο σκοπό. 

Τα αμινοξέα είναι χρήσιμα στον αθλητή,κυρίως κατά την περίοδο της έντονης προπόνησης,γιατί παρέχουν στον οργανισμό συμπληρωματικές πρωτεϊνες με ελάχιστες θερμίδες ,διατηρούν σχεδόν θετική την ισορροπία αζώτου,συνεισφέρουν στις βιοχημικές αντιδράσεις,υποστηρίζουν τους μυϊκούς ιστούς,προστατεύουν το γλυκογόνο,συμβάλλουν στην παραγωγή ενέργειας και αναβολικού καθεστώτος. 

Ένα πρόβλημα που δεν έχει μελετηθεί επαρκώς ερευνητικά,είναι η ικανότητα κάποιων αμινοξέων να διασχίζουν το φράγμα αίματος-εγκεφάλου,δηλαδη το ειδικό κάλυμμα που επιτρέπει την οξυγόνωση του εγκεφάλου ,αλλά αποτρέπει την είσοδο σʼαυτό τοξινών και στερεών ουσιών που είναι δυνατό να τον βλάψουν.Σήμερα γνωρίζουμε ότι μια σειρά από αμινοξέα ,όπως η τρυπτοφάνη,είναι δυνατό να διαπεράσουν αυτό το φράγμα και να δράσουν πιθανώς τοξικά εάν χορηγηθούν σε μεγάλες δόσεις ή σε συνδυασμό με φάρμακα,όπως η L-dopa.H L-dopa λαμβάνεται από πολλούς αθλητές γιατί έχει θετική επίδραση πάνω στην παραγωγή της αυξητικής ορμόνης.Η χρήση της είναι απαγορευμένη από τη ΔΟΕ λόγω των τοξικών της επιδράσεων. 

_Τέλος, έχει βρεθεί ότι η χρήση αμινοξέων, μαλτοδεξτρίνης και χρωμίου,μετά την προπόνηση,μπορεί να έχει θετικά αποτελέσματα στη μείωση του χρόνου που απαιτείται για την ξεκούραση του αθλητή_. Αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό για αθλητές που εφαρμόζουν το σύστημα των διπλών ημερησίων προπονήσεων,όπως οι αθλητές του bodybuilding που αντι να γυμνάσουν 2 μέρη του σώματος σε μια προπόνηση,γυμνάζουν ένα τμήμα του σώματος το πρωϊ και ένα το απόγευμα. 


*ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΑΜΙΝΟΞΕΩΝ* 

Η χρησιμοποίηση μεμονωμένων αμινοξέων μπορεί να δημιουργήσει ανισορροπία και παρενέργειες. Τα συνδυασμένα αμινοξέα δεν προκαλούν προβλήματα ανισορροπίας παρά μόνο αν το συγκεκριμένο προϊόν είναι νοθευμένο ,ανεπαρκές ή εμπλουτισμένο με διάφορα συστατικά. 

*Υπερβολική κατανάλωση αμινοξέων μπορεί να προκαλέσει σοβαρά τοξικά προβλήματα ανεβάζοντας τα επίπεδα αμμωνίας στους μυς. Αυξημένα επίπεδα αμμωνίας έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα την γρήγορη κόπωσης.* Σε αθλητές που παίρνουν πάνω από 50 γραμμάρια αμινοξέων καθημερινά, έχουν αναφερθεί σημαντικές παρενέργειες, πολλές από τις οποίες είναι όμως αντιστρέψιμες. Η χρήση των BCAAs αμινοξέων (λευκίνης, ισολευκίνης και βαλίνης) μπορεί να προκαλέσει ανισορροπία και ανεπαρκή εκμετάλλευση των άλλων αμινοξέων. 

Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να λαμβάνονται αμινοξέα από όσους πάσχουν από το στομάχι τους,έχουν έλκος,συχνές διάρροιες ή κάνουν υπερκατανάλωση τροφικής πρωτεϊνης.Επίσης,δεν θα πρέπει να λαμβάνονται από αθλητές που έχουν προβλήματα στο συκώτι,στα έντερα ή στα νεφρά,δεν πίνουν πολύ νερό ή έχουν προηγούμενο ιστορικό αφυδάτωσης ή ξηροδερμίας.Επικίνδυνα μπορεί να αποδειχτούν και στις περιπτώσεις ταυτόχρονης λήψης με αντιφλεγμονώδη φάρμακα γιατί αυξάνεται ο γαστρικός φόρτος και μπορεί να προκληθεί διάτρηση στομάχου.Πιθανώς τα αμινοξέα είναι αχρείαστα και για το μέσο άνθρωπο που δεν αθλείται. 


*ΠΙΝΑΚΑΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΑΜΙΝΟΞΕΩΝ - ΣΗΜΕΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗΣ* 





*Βιβλιογραφία* 

1. Σταύρος Δεδούκος, Συμπληρώματα Διατροφής & Αθλητική Διατροφή, Εκδόσεις Αθλότυπο,1995:91-98 
2. Bill Phillips,Sports Supplement Review,3rd Issue, Mile High Pubishing (1997):171-178 
3. Brill JB, Keane MW., Supplementation patterns of competitive male and female bodybuilders, Int J Sport Nutr. 1994 Dec 
4. Kleiner SM, Bazzarre TL, Ainsworth BE., Nutritional status of nationally ranked elite bodybuilders, Int J Sport Nutr. 1994 Mar

----------


## RUHL

Tελικα αμα περνουμε λεμε τωρα γλυταμινη ολο τον χρονο η Bcaa πειραζει δεν μηλαω για 50 γραμ ανα μερα  :01. ROFL:   ουτε για ατομα με προβληματα αλλα υγιεις αθλητες  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Gasturb

Δεν έχει γραφεί πουθενά ότι κάνουν κακό αλλά τουλάχιστον για μένα που για 2 εβδομάδες τα xmas το πάσχα κ το καλοκαίρι που κάνω διακοπή από τα πάντα πιστεύω ότι με επωφελεί γιατί σπάζει η μονοτονία στον οργανισμό μου.

Gt

----------


## ioannis1

Πολυ αψογο αρθρο gpol.  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## asdf

G ενα ακομη καλο αρθρο   :02. Chinese:  , μονο που δεν αναφερθηκες σε πρωτοκολο ληψης (πριν, μετα κτλ...).

----------


## gpol

Οτι λενε οι περισσοτερες οδηγιες: πριν, κατα την διαρκεια της προπονησης και αμεσως μετα

----------


## Exci

Εχει κανεις την εικονα απο το σημειο που λεει "ΠΙΝΑΚΑΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΑΜΙΝΟΞΕΩΝ - ΣΗΜΕΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗΣ" ?   :02. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Δυστυχως είχε αναβει μεσω imageshak και πλεον δεν εμφανίζεται.....

----------


## chris corfu

ξεθαβω λιγο το αρθρο, γτ παρατηρησα σχετικα με την αναφορα στα bcaa οτι εαν υπαρχουν σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες μπορει να αναιρουν τη λειτουργεια των υπολοιπων αμινοξεων.. δεν εχω δει κατι αλλο σχετικο με αυτο και δεν νομιζω οτι μπορει να δημιουργηθει προβλημα με χρηση 10 γρ bcaa.. οπως επισης και εαν ξεπαιρνουνται τα 50γρ συνολικα ημερησιως.. με κανα δυο δοσεις whey συν τα bcaa πχ οπως αναφερω και την πρωτεινη απο τα φαγητα δεν ξεπαιρνουνται υποθετω?? τι εχετε να πειτε γι αυτα??

----------


## beefmeup

οταν γραφει "αναιρουν την λειτουργια αλλων αμινο" εννοει αν τα παρεις σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες *μαζι* με αλλα αμινο,ειτε απο τροφες ειτε απο πρωτεινη.
δλδ τρως κατι κ περνεις μαζι κ bcaa..
αν τα παρεις σκετα,δεν νομιζω οτι θα εχεις θεμα πουθενα.
κ ετσι κ αλλιως αυτα ειναι χρησιμα μονο για πριν κ μετα την προπονηση..αντε κ μεσα.
οποτε θεμα δεν νομιζω να εχεις.

----------


## chris corfu

ναι ετσι το βλεπω κι εγω αφου η χρηση ειναι around workout.. αλλα κ το αλλο ερωτημα που μου δημιουργηθηκε ειναι αν οντως σχετικα με την υπερβολη που αναφερει, χρησιμοποιοωντας πχ 10γρ με καποιο(λευκινη) να ειναι σε μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα πχ 8-1-1 σε συνεχομενη χρηση, αν οντως δεν πρεπει να γινεται αυτη η συνεχομενη χρηση τους τουλαχιστον σε τετοια ποσοτητα..

----------


## tonexw2sio

εχω ενα ερωτημα.τι μπορει να παθει καποιος απο υπερβολικη χρηση αμινοξεων?

----------


## Roid Rage

Nα σου μεινει μισος.

----------


## tonexw2sio

> Nα σου μεινει μισος.


χαχαχα.σωστος!

----------


## jannous44

> Nα σου μεινει μισος.


απο διπλασιος θα γινεις ενας απλος θνητος

----------


## luckyseven

Η υπερβολική χρήση αμινοξέων θα σου φέρει δυσάρεστες ενοχλήσεις στο στομάχι με αποτέλεσμα να αρχίσεις να πέρδεσαι μες στο γυμναστήριο. :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ArgoSixna

Μπορει καποιος να δωσει μια σοβαρη απαντηση?......  :01. Unsure:

----------


## jannous44

*ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΑΜΙΝΟΞΕΩΝ*

Η χρησιμοποίηση μεμονωμένων αμινοξέων μπορεί να δημιουργήσει ανισορροπία και παρενέργειες. Τα συνδυασμένα αμινοξέα δεν προκαλούν προβλήματα ανισορροπίας παρά μόνο αν το συγκεκριμένο προϊόν είναι νοθευμένο ,ανεπαρκές ή εμπλουτισμένο με διάφορα συστατικά.

Υπερβολική κατανάλωση αμινοξέων μπορεί να προκαλέσει σοβαρά τοξικά προβλήματα ανεβάζοντας τα επίπεδα αμμωνίας στους μυς. Αυξημένα επίπεδα αμμωνίας έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα την γρήγορη κόπωσης. Σε αθλητές που παίρνουν πάνω από 50 γραμμάρια αμινοξέων καθημερινά, έχουν αναφερθεί σημαντικές παρενέργειες, πολλές από τις οποίες είναι όμως αντιστρέψιμες. Η χρήση των BCAAs αμινοξέων (λευκίνης, ισολευκίνης και βαλίνης) μπορεί να προκαλέσει ανισορροπία και ανεπαρκή εκμετάλλευση των άλλων αμινοξέων.

Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να λαμβάνονται αμινοξέα από όσους πάσχουν από το στομάχι τους,έχουν έλκος,συχνές διάρροιες ή κάνουν υπερκατανάλωση τροφικής πρωτεϊνης.Επίσης,δεν θα πρέπει να λαμβάνονται από αθλητές που έχουν προβλήματα στο συκώτι,στα έντερα ή στα νεφρά,δεν πίνουν πολύ νερό ή έχουν προηγούμενο ιστορικό αφυδάτωσης ή ξηροδερμίας.Επικίνδυνα μπορεί να αποδειχτούν και στις περιπτώσεις ταυτόχρονης λήψης με αντιφλεγμονώδη φάρμακα γιατί αυξάνεται ο γαστρικός φόρτος και μπορεί να προκληθεί διάτρηση στομάχου.Πιθανώς τα αμινοξέα είναι αχρείαστα και για το μέσο άνθρωπο που δεν αθλείται.

καλο ειναι να ψαχνουμε πρωτου ρωτησουμε κατι :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...9%CE%B5%CF%82)

----------


## tonexw2sio

μπορει καποιος να αντικαταστησει την πρωτεινη σε σκονη με χαπια αμινοξεων και να εχει τα ιδια αποτελεσματα?(sorry αν ειναι γελεια η ερωτηση)

----------


## BODYMPAL

με βαση τη λογική ίσως και ναι γιατι η πρωτεΐνη γίνετε αμινοξέα στη συνέχεια μεσα στον οργανισμό μας....
Αρα με λιγα λογια το παρέχεις ακομα ποιο έτυμο στο σώμα σου δεν κανει καν τη διαδικασία!!!
Αυτο το εχω ακούσει να το λένε και γενικά με τι λογική δεν ακούγετε λάθος.. :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tonexw2sio

> με βαση τη λογική ίσως και ναι γιατι η πρωτεΐνη γίνετε αμινοξέα στη συνέχεια μεσα στον οργανισμό μας....
> Αρα με λιγα λογια το παρέχεις ακομα ποιο έτυμο στο σώμα σου δεν κανει καν τη διαδικασία!!!
> Αυτο το εχω ακούσει να το λένε και γενικά με τι λογική δεν ακούγετε λάθος..


 :03. Thumb up:

----------

